# What is most people's belief?



## LightYellow (Apr 22, 2018)

see poll


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

None of us knows what _most_ people believe about type.


----------



## LightYellow (Apr 22, 2018)

Nookie Monster said:


> None of us knows what _most_ people believe about type.


Use your best guess..... And if you don't know, vote for what you believe yourself


----------

